
Good Ideas, Through the Looking Glass  (2005) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://people.inf.ethz.ch/wirth/Articles/GoodIdeas_origFig.pdf
======
dang
If curious see also:

2018 (a bit):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17331168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17331168)

